# Wer kennt SINGLELAND EUROPE LIMITED



## Anonymous (17 April 2005)

Hat jemand schon von dieser Firma gehört, oder ist zufällig draufgestoßen

Bitte um jede Info


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2005)

*Singleland*

Mit Anmeldung sind solche Fragen meist erfolgreicher.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 April 2005)

Es handelt sich offenbar um eine in Cardiff gegründete Firma, bei diesem "Gründerservice":

h**p://www.paper-city.de/show.php?a=19525
(dort haben die nur diese Anzeige geschaltet)


> B&B Unternehmensgruppe Cardiff [Bradbury Consultants?]
> Europe Consulting & Services Limited
> MDr. de la P*
> 45 Riversdale
> England Wales - CF52Q Cardiff



s.a. www.eurolim****.de
(frag doch mal den Herrn M* de la P* in Berlin, vielleicht kann er Dir helfen)

des weiteren:


> Company Details - SINGLELAND EUROPE LIMITED
> Registered No. 04659007
> Address: 	45 RIVERSDALE
> CARDIFF
> CF5 2QL



google mal nach Teilen der Adresse ("45 riversdale" + cardiff 
- und wundere Dich 



> Gebühreneinzugszentrale für Urheberrechte GmbH & Co.KG ltd



[leise Kritik]Warum bemühen die Leute eigentlich nicht selbst google? [/leise Kritik]


----------

